# 1970 Cowl And Firewall On A 1969?



## 451stroker (Sep 16, 2012)

I just bought a firewall and cowl section with hinge pillars that was removed from a 1970 Lemans. My plan is to graft the complete section onto my 1969 GTO convertible. I'm doing this because my hinge pillars, cowl, and toe kicks are badly rusted. Also, the replacement piece is from an A/C car. So, even though my car never came with A/C, I plan on installing a factory A/C system.

My question is, is the 1970 piece that I bought fully interchangeable with my 1969 GTO, and will it accept a 1969 factory A/C system?

Thanks.

John


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't know about the fit, but do know that VIN swaps are illegal. If your old cowl has the VIN intact, save that section as part of the car. Otherwise, you could wind up with a big '0l mess.


----------

